# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  آموزش نحوه آپلود دیتابیس و صفحات بر روی هاست

## asi_hesam

سلام .. چون من خودم خیلی زیاد درگیر این مورد بودم خواستم یه آموزش بزارم واسه کسایی که تازه دارن کار میکنن و نمیدونن چه جوری باید مراحل کار رو انجام بدن امیدوارم کمکی هر چند کوچک کرده باشم ....

من یه فایل word ضمیمه کردم دانلودش کنید اگه مطالبش و یا لینکش ایراد داشت بگین درست کنم . مرسی


موفق باشید همگی

----------


## nazaninam

سلام دوست خوبم 
واقعا حرکت جالب و مفیدی انجام دادی چون می دونم خیلی ها در این بخش مشکل دارند ، فقط چند نکته به نظرم رسید که اگه اجازه بدی بگم که به مقاله خوبت اضافه کنی :

1- پوشه httpdocs ویژه کنترل پنل های Plesk هست و در کنترل پنل های Helm , Hosting Controller باید فایل ها داخل پوشه Www کپی بشند .
2- mssql.yourdomain.com یک نسخه کلی برای اتصال به پایگاه داده نیست و بسته به سرور کاملا متفات هست ، بهترین راه استفاده از ip برای اتصال هست و این ip رو باید از مدیریت هاست دریافت کنید .
3- اگر روش های attach , detach  و همچنین backup , restore و  Generate Sql Script هم توضیح بدید که مقالتون کامل بشه ( چون بسیاری از میزبان های وب فقط  صورت های مذکور اجازه بارگزاری بانک را می دهند ) 
واقعا از زحماتت ممنون 
موفق و پیروز باشی

----------


## asi_hesam

> سلام دوست خوبم 
> واقعا حرکت جالب و مفیدی انجام دادی چون می دونم خیلی ها در این بخش مشکل دارند ، فقط چند نکته به نظرم رسید که اگه اجازه بدی بگم که به مقاله خوبت اضافه کنی :
> 
> 1- پوشه httpdocs ویژه کنترل پنل های Plesk هست و در کنترل پنل های Helm , Hosting Controller باید فایل ها داخل پوشه Www کپی بشند .
> 2- mssql.yourdomain.com یک نسخه کلی برای اتصال به پایگاه داده نیست و بسته به سرور کاملا متفات هست ، بهترین راه استفاده از ip برای اتصال هست و این ip رو باید از مدیریت هاست دریافت کنید .
> 3- اگر روش های attach , detach و همچنین backup , restore و Generate Sql Script هم توضیح بدید که مقالتون کامل بشه ( چون بسیاری از میزبان های وب فقط صورت های مذکور اجازه بارگزاری بانک را می دهند ) 
> واقعا از زحماتت ممنون 
> موفق و پیروز باشی


درسته دوست من این نکته مهم یادم رفته بود مرسی که کاملش کردی ...

دوستان اگه دانلود مشکل داره بگین دوباره آپلود کنم .. مرسی ..موفق باشید

----------


## asi_hesam

سلام به نظر لینک دانلود کار نمیکنه باشه دوباره آپ میکنم البته این بار 2 تا یکی که همین قبلیه هستش و اون یکی هم آموزش آپلود دیتابیس با استفاده از sql server 2005 هست..
امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره

فایل yek.zip همون قبلیست و اون یکی sql 2005 هستش.

----------


## asi_hesam

> از تلاش ممنون و تاپیکت را گسترش بده و هر چی که در مورد اپولد هست بگذار 
> تا مرجع خوبی بشود 
> با تشکر


مرسی بابیت نظرت من تا الان ایناروگذاشتم راجع به آپلود 
1 - > database sql200
2- > database sql2005
3- > FTP file upload
4- > CuteFtp File Upload
 بعد اینها دوستان هر چی بخوان بگن تا براشون آماده کنم. 

موفق باشید.

----------


## Artakhshatra

سلام دوستان
من واسه اولین بار می خوام سایتم رو روی هاست قرار بدم و توی این کار تازه کارم . ابهامات زیادی برام ایجاد شده از جمله اینکه :

اگه من سایت رو با فناوری دات نت (asp.net) طراحی کنم صفحه ی نخست من پسوند aspx خواهد داشت (default.aspx یا index.aspx ) . چه جوری یکی از این صفحات رو به عنوان صفحه ی نخست خود برگزینم؟

در ضمن من دیتا بیس رو توی مسیر httpdocs/app_data  کپی کردم آیا مشکلی ندارد .

connection string   رو چه جوری تنظیم کنم 

ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب منو بده

----------


## fereshte22

> سلام دوستان
> من واسه اولین بار می خوام سایتم رو روی هاست قرار بدم و توی این کار تازه کارم . ابهامات زیادی برام ایجاد شده از جمله اینکه :
> 
> اگه من سایت رو با فناوری دات نت (asp.net) طراحی کنم صفحه ی نخست من پسوند aspx خواهد داشت (default.aspx یا index.aspx ) . چه جوری یکی از این صفحات رو به عنوان صفحه ی نخست خود برگزینم؟
> 
> در ضمن من دیتا بیس رو توی مسیر httpdocs/app_data کپی کردم آیا مشکلی ندارد .
> 
> connection string رو چه جوری تنظیم کنم 
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی جواب منو بده


index.aspx ویا default.aspx خودشون به صورت پیش فرض به عنوان صفحه اصلی درنظر گرفته میشوند
توی همون httpdocs کپی کنید

----------


## Artakhshatra

از کاربر عزیز fereshte22 بابت پاسخشون متشکرم . اما من هنوز بااین مسئله مشکل دارم . وقتی ادرس سایت رو وارد مرورگر میکنم این صفحات نمایش داده نمی شوند و صفحه ی index.htm نمایش داده می شود (با وجود اینکه آنرا حذف کرده ام) .

----------


## asi_hesam

> از کاربر عزیز fereshte22 بابت پاسخشون متشکرم . اما من هنوز بااین مسئله مشکل دارم . وقتی ادرس سایت رو وارد مرورگر میکنم این صفحات نمایش داده نمی شوند و صفحه ی index.htm نمایش داده می شود (با وجود اینکه آنرا حذف کرده ام) .


دوست من اول پروژه رو پابلیش کن ... بعد هرچی ساخته شد رو داخل پوشه httpdocs کپی کن حالا اگه اونجا index.html وجود داره پاکش کن ... حالا ممکن باز هم همون صفحه اجرا بشه یعنی html ولی مطمئن باش اگه با یه کامپیوتر دیگه اجرا کنی میبینی که درست کار میکنه... چون خود من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم. یه پیشنهاد هم میدهم یه بار cookie و history و temporaly رو پاک کن .اگه بازم اشکال داشت بگو.

----------


## Artakhshatra

آقا حسام ممنون ، اونها( cookie,history,temporaly) رو پاک کردم و به درستی جواب داد . عذر می خوام سئوال دیگر من راجع به دیتا بیس است . آیا از طریق کنترل پنل پلسک میشه دیتا بیس رو روی سرور قرار داد . و دیگر اینکه اگر در مسیر  httpdocs/app_data  که به طور پیش فرض وجود داره دیتا بیس رو قرار بدهم مشکلی نداره

----------


## asi_hesam

> آقا حسام ممنون ، اونها( cookie,history,temporaly) رو پاک کردم و به درستی جواب داد . عذر می خوام سئوال دیگر من راجع به دیتا بیس است . آیا از طریق کنترل پنل پلسک میشه دیتا بیس رو روی سرور قرار داد . و دیگر اینکه اگر در مسیر httpdocs/app_data که به طور پیش فرض وجود داره دیتا بیس رو قرار بدهم مشکلی نداره


دوست من من نحوه آپلود دیتابیس رو گذاشتم تو ضمیمه میتونی دانلود کنی تو مقاله هام هم اس کیو ال 2000 و هم 2005 هست به نظرم به دردت بخوره. الان هاست شما یک فضای دیتابیس ذخیره کرده و شما باید قالب دیتابیس رو اونجا بسازی و اگه خواستی اطلاعات خودتو توش کپی کنی . و اینکه دیتابیس تو فکر کنم یه آدرس به خصوصی داشته باشه به plesk ربطی نداره تا اونجایی که من میدونم. آدرس دیتابیس به طور کلی 

http://www.mssql.yourdomani.com

میشه .. واسه من که اینطور بود .. گه اشتباه میکنم دوستان تذکر بدن که دوستمون رو گمراه نکرده باشم.

----------


## Artakhshatra

سلام دوستان
بالاخره دیتا بیس رو ساختم (چه عجب!). حالا چه جوری cs رو تعریف کنم من از sql 2005  استفاده می کنم و cs فعلی من به این شکل است :

Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|Economic.mdf;Integrated Security=SSPI;User Instance=True

----------


## h.alizadeh

باتشکر از تایپیک خوب و مفیدتون ...

من فایلyek.zip. رو از پست 9 دانلود كردم و فايلام روهم آپ کردم ..ولی بانک رو با استفاده از روش شما نتونستم با موفقیت انجام بدم .

فکر میکنم خوب متوجه نشدم ...!

من بانکم SQL Server2000 هست . و برای اتچ کردند این مراحل رو با  توجه به مقاله شما انجام دادم .
لطفا بگید مشکل کارم چی ه؟ (هاستمPlesk)
مرسی

مراحل کارم رو بصورت عکس در ضمیمه قرار دادم.
و در پوشه ی host هم دو تصویر از کنترل پنلم گذاشتم.

و اینکه گفتید که برای دسترسی به بانکم یوزر و پسورد بدم این یوزر و پسورد منظورتون کجا باید درست کنم...؟ در قسمت security – > لاگین ز ...؟ در (local)(Windows NT) ...؟

و یک سؤال دیگه اینکه connectionString م در برنامه چطوری بنویسم ؟
الان اینطوری ه:<addname="conString"connectionString="Server=localhost;Database=omrandb;UID=sa;PWD=sa" />

با تشکر

----------


## kezack

ConnectionString اینتوری بزار

<addname="ConnectionString"connectionString="server=(local);uid=userid;pwd=password;database=na  medatabase"
providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />

----------


## h.alizadeh

اممممممممم

کسی نظری نداره؟!

فکر کنم خیلیا از این هاست استفاده کردید یا اینکه خیلیا پروژه تون رو روی نت گذاشتید ....!

----------


## razavi_university

ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید
ولی اگر هاست اجازه ریموت به Sql رو نده که نمیتونیم با Management Studio بهش وصل بشیم و اسکریپت هارو اجرا کینم

----------


## parniyan2

سلام. من به بد مشکلی خوردم.
این آموزش هایی که گذاشته بودی واسه وقتیه که شما روی سرور میزبان یک بانک اطلاعاتی درست کرده باشی اما من بانک اطلاعاتیم توی پوشه App_Data قرار داره و من از توی کامپیوتر خودم اونو روی میزبان آپلود کردم. وقتی هم میرم توی کنترل پنل و توی قسمت دیتابیس تا دیتابیس بسازم میگه دیتابیسی با این نام قبلا ریخته شده. به نظر شما باید چی کار کنم.  :متفکر: 
اگه راهنماییم کنی خدا بهت خیر میده چون این پروژمه و توش گیر کردم.  :گریه:

----------


## amironline

يعني الان كه پايگاه داده رو آپلود كردين، كدهاتون كار نميكنه؟

شما ميتونين از همون قسمت مديريت پايگاه داده بر روي كنترل پنل هاستتون پايگاه داده قبلي رو حذف كنين و دوباره بسازين

 كنترل پنل هاستتون چيه؟

----------


## parniyan2

سلام. کنترل پنلم پلسکه. اگه تا حالا باهاش کار نکرده باشی نمی تونی بفهمی مشکل من چیه. من توی کامپیوتر خودم یک سرور مجازی دارم اما بانک اطلاعاتیم توی سرور مجازی ریخته نشده و توی یک پوشه به نام App_Data ریخته شده که اگه با ویژوال استدیو کار نکرده باشی باز هم نمی تونی بفهمی مشکل من چیه. من این دیتابیس رو که پسوندش MDF هست رو داخل این پوشه در هاست هم کپی کردم اما کار نمی کنه و فکر می کنم باید توی سرور میزبان Export بشه. وقتی هم که می خوام از طریق کنترل پنل داخل سرور یک بانک اطلاعاتی ایجاد کنم میگه این بانک وجود داره.

----------


## amironline

من هم با پلسك كار كردم هم با ويژوال استوديو
من خيلي راحت فايلهاي پروژه رو كه ويژوال استوديو بعد از publish ميده رو آپلود كردم و هيچ مشكلي هم برام بوجود نيومد

من باز متوجه نشدم مشكل شما چبه؟
اين يعني چي؟ *توی کامپیوتر خودم یک سرور مجازی دارم*
*

توی یک پوشه به نام App_Data ریخته شده* 

منظورتون اينه كه پايگاه داده رو attach ميكنين؟

----------


## parniyan2

اجازه بده سوالم رو طور دیگه ای بیان کنم. اگه بانک اطلاعاتی ما اسمش ASPNETDB.MDF باشه و توی یک پوشه ( پوشه ای که پروژه ASP.NET ما در آن قرار دارد مثلاً C:/project/App_Data ) قرار گرفته باشه ما برای اینکه این بانک اطلاعاتی رو روی سرور هاست هم داشته باشیم باید اون رو در پوشه مذکور واقع در هاست هم آپلود کنیم یا باید از قسمت Databases واقع در کنترل پنل آن را ایجاد کنیم؟ من فقط آپلود کردم
الان اروری که دارم اینه:
*A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)*

----------


## amironline

پايگاه داده شما در كنار پروژتون و در داخل فولدر App_Data قرار داره
شما فايلهاتونو به همراه پايگاه داده عينا به هاستتون انتقال ميدين

حالا كافيه web.confg بصورت زير نوشته شده باشه - اينجا نام پايگاه داده Register هست




> <connectionStrings>
>             <add name="Register" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|DataBase.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
>  </connectionStrings>




در اين حالت پايگاه داده هم در حالت لوكال و هم روي سرور خودشو به Attach ،SQL Server ميكنه

----------


## parniyan2

کد دیتا سورس من اینه
Data Source=PARNIYAN\SQLEXPRESS;Initial Catalog=db1;Integrated Security=True
اگه به اون چیزی که تو گفتی تغییرش بدم درست میشه؟
فکر می کنم کل مشکل من همون کلمه PARNIYAN باشه. قبول داری؟

----------


## amironline

PARNIYAN اسم كامپيوتر خودتونه؟
SQLEXPRESS رو كامپيوتر خودتون نصبه؟
اگه اينجوري باشه آره شما بايد اونو به صورتي كه بالا گفتم تغيير بدين بعد آپلود كنين،‌ فكر نكنم مشكلي پيش بياد

----------


## rahmani69

با سلام
برنامه هاستی که خریدم هاست کنترلر هست که وارد روت که میشی چند تا پوشه هست به نام های db,log,www,... که فایل هامو ریختم داخلش و0البته یه سایت تستی ریختم جواب داد ولود شد)
اما سایت اصلیمو که میریزم و دیتابیس هم داره ارور میده
کانکشن استرینگم  :
 		
<connectionString>
<add name="Mydata" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\ASPNETDB.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
	</connectionStrings>
توی خود کنترلر یه دیتابیس ساختم اما نمیدونم چکار کنم؟

----------


## morteza4

مرسی ، اما دوستان انگار نتونستن مقاله جامعی آماده کنن و وسط راه بی خیال شدن !

----------


## ramin149

میشه آموزش آپلود دیتابیس با sql sever 2008 روی هاست هم بزارید

----------


## vahid103java

سلام اگر میشه نحوه آپلود یک پروژه asp همراه با دیتا بیس sql2008  را توضیح بدهید؟
از همه دوستان و اساتید پیشاپیش متشکرم

----------


## Pourmoosa

> مرسی بابیت نظرت من تا الان ایناروگذاشتم راجع به آپلود 
> 1 - > database sql200
> 2- > database sql2005
> 3- > FTP file upload
> 4- > CuteFtp File Upload
>  بعد اینها دوستان هر چی بخوان بگن تا براشون آماده کنم. 
> 
> موفق باشید.


 سلام 
اگه میتونید آپلود دیتا بیس mysql رو هم بذارید

----------


## mozilla1

سلام 
اگر میشه نحوه ریختن دیتابیس mysql رو بر روی Plesk  توضیح بدین
با تشکر

----------


## m.toosi

سلام دوستان
من نمیتونم دیتابیسم رو ارتباط بدم به سایتی که upload کردم لطفا راهنمایی کنید
فکر میکنم مشکلم در طریقه نوشتن کانکش استرینگ هستمن از چند روش مختلف سعی کردم کانکشن رو درست کنم ولی وقتی از دیتابیس backup میگیرم و در هاست restore می کنم میگه
A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)

وقتی به همون صورت که در لوکال بوده upload می کنم و در web.config مینویسم
<add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|db.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
وقتی مینویسم
<add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=http://192.169.186.225\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataD  irectory|\db.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
یا به این صورت
<add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=https://barnamenevis.org\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|Data  Directory|\toolica.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/> 

Invalid value for key 'attachdbfilename'.


لطفا یکی از دوستان روش صحیح آدرس دهی در دیتاسورس و بدن
روشهایی که گفته شده قدیمی هست و جواب درستی نمیده و کامل توضیح داده نشده
مثلا  وقتی در این قسمت Data Source=.  وقتی لوکال باشه . باید بزاریم و وقتی سرور باشه باید چی بنویسیم
مثلا اگر سایت مورد نظرhttps://barnamenevis.org  باشه باید دقیقا همین آدرس رو بنویسم؟
یا IP سرور ؟

با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## arefba

سلام دوست من 
چون خودم وقتی این مشکل برام پیش اومد کسی نبود بهم کمک کنه  قسم خوردم که هر کی براش پیش اومد بهش کمک کنم 

یه کاری کن که خیالت راحت شه 
یه پروژه جدید باز کن یه تکست باکس توش بزار و یه دکمه 
حالا برای کلیک دکمه بنویس
sqlconnection con =new sqlconnection(textbox1.text(
try{
con.open();
label1.text="hamine dige
}
catch{این نیست رو تو لیبل بنویس}


catch{}


و جواب سوال خودت اینه که طبیعتا باید آدرس آی پی دیتا بیس سرور رو بنویسی دیگه

----------


## m.toosi

خوب مهندس من که آدرس ip رو هم نوشتم ولی درست نشد
ببین درست نوشتم یا اشتباه هست
<add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=http://192.169.186.225\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataD  irectory|\db.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>

ولی هاستم ip اختصاصی نداره ؟ یک خرده بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## m.toosi

یعنی هیچکی نیست بتونه کمکم کنه ؟
لطفا یک نفر راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## hamid_kha

> یعنی هیچکی نیست بتونه کمکم کنه ؟
> لطفا یک نفر راهنمایی کنه؟


منم یه همچین مشکلی دارم 
از دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه

----------


## roxanab

منم یه همچین مشکلی دارم هنوزم رفع نشده خیلی  جاها دنبالش گشتم
اما مثکه باید پورت رو هم به ته آی پی اضافه کنی
اینو از خود سایت connection string دیدم
اینم سایت:http://www.connectionstrings.com/sql-server-2008

----------


## roxanab

> خوب مهندس من که آدرس ip رو هم نوشتم ولی درست نشد
> ببین درست نوشتم یا اشتباه هست
> <add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=http://192.169.186.225\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataD  irectory|\db.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
> 
> ولی هاستم ip اختصاصی نداره ؟ یک خرده بیشتر توضیح بده


منم یه همچین مشکلی دارم هنوزم رفع نشده خیلی  جاها دنبالش گشتم
اما مثکه باید پورت رو هم به ته آی پی اضافه کنی
اینو از خود سایت connection string دیدم
اینم سایت:http://www.connectionstrings.com/sql-server-2008

----------


## fakhravari

http://mohamad-hoosein.persiangig.co...ences.Asp.Net/

----------


## reza_khani_69

سلام به همه ی دوستان
خسته نباشین
من برای اضافه کردن پایگاه داده به سایت از 
Add new item > sql server database
استفاده کردم
تو این حالت پایگاه داده به پوشه ی App_Data اضافه می شه و 
برای اتصال به پایگاه داده از connection string استفاده نکردم و با
ADO.Net Entity Data model این کار رو انجام دادم
تو این حالت چطور باید پایگاه داده رو به هاست منتقل کنم؟؟
کپی کردن پوشه ی App_Data و محتویات اون، کفایت می کنه؟؟

ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## moosa_b

سلام، من تمام کار های بالا رو انجام دادم اما این مشکل رو دارم:::
*Failed to generate a user instance of SQL Server due to  failure in retrieving the user's local application data path. Please  make sure the user has a local user profile on the computer. The  connection will be closed.*

چیکار کنم؟

----------


## white_looloo

سلام دوستان 
من دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم نمیدونم چه کار کنم . دیتابیسم تو فولدر app_data هستش و کانکشن استرینگم هم به صور زیر هستش 

<connectionStrings> 
   <add name="ConnectionString" connectionString="Data Source=.;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirectory|\Database  .mdf;Integrated Security=True;MultipleActiveResultSets=True;Applic  ation Name=EntityFramework" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
    <add name="DatabaseEntities" connectionString="metadata=res://*/App_Code.Model.csdl|res://*/App_Code.Model.ssdl|res://*/App_Code.Model.msl;provider=System.Data.SqlClient;  provider connection string=&quot;data source=.;attachdbfilename=|DataDirectory|\Database  .mdf;integrated security=True;MultipleActiveResultSets=True;App=En  tityFramework&quot;" providerName="System.Data.EntityClient" />
    <add name="DatabaseEntities1" connectionString="metadata=res://*/App_Code.Model.csdl|res://*/App_Code.Model.ssdl|res://*/App_Code.Model.msl;provider=System.Data.SqlClient;  provider connection string=&quot;data source=.;attachdbfilename=|DataDirectory|\Database  .mdf;integrated security=True;multipleactiveresultsets=True;applic  ation name=EntityFramework&quot;" providerName="System.Data.EntityClient" />
  </connectionStrings>


تشکر میکنم کسی بتونه کمک کنه چون شدیدا گیر کردم

----------


## sajjadarash

> سلام .. چون من خودم خیلی زیاد درگیر این مورد بودم خواستم یه آموزش بزارم واسه کسایی که تازه دارن کار میکنن و نمیدونن چه جوری باید مراحل کار رو انجام بدن امیدوارم کمکی هر چند کوچک کرده باشم ....
> 
> من یه فایل word ضمیمه کردم دانلودش کنید اگه مطالبش و یا لینکش ایراد داشت بگین درست کنم . مرسی
> 
> 
> موفق باشید همگی





بسیار عالی و کار امد خیلیییی ممنونم من یه دانش اموز رشته کامپیوترم که سال اولی هم هستم یه ماه هست دنل یه اموزش خوب بودم ولی نه تو سایت های معمولی بود نه خارجی لیندا هم که زبانش نمی فهمیدم خیلی ممنونم
ببخشید my sql قوی تر است یا Sql server ?

----------

